# Gigantic SC Gator



## Nitro (Sep 17, 2010)

SC does not keep "records" on gators, however this one will be hard to beat...

http://www.southcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=1245

A dinosaur like this one doesn't get to be this size by eating turtles and fish. I would wager this lizard is over 70-80 years old.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep, that`s a big un. I bet he was a handfull!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 17, 2010)

looks like he's been eatin alot of Donuts.  FAT BOY!!!


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll wager it will be hard to beat, that is an AWESOMe bull Gator!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 23, 2010)

Giant swamp lizard there!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, quite a prehistoric monster.


----------



## big_bird (Jan 23, 2011)

huge!!!!!!!


----------



## sureshot375 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd love to know how old that gator was.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I wouldve loved to have seen what was in his stomach.  Kinda makes you wonder about all the different critters hes eaten over the years.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2011)

Good Lord, that thing would swaller you whole and then eat your dog and your skinny buddy for dessert. That's why homey don't swim outside the Mountains and Piedmont.


----------

